# Looking for a new Job.



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Hey there!

As there are quite a few people who advertise their business on here.

I have a huge passion for good fresh coffee, my home layout is a mazzer SJ with a Gaggia TS. I bought the commercial machine used and serviced it all myself, rebuilding it and cleaning everything and eventually getting everything working perfectly. I mainly use RAVE coffee. (signature)

I'm not the best barista or engineer enthusiast around but I practice everyday and really love to make new drinks. I would love to get around to doing both servicing machines and the barista side of the equation but I would be fine doing either. I'm very confident about taking machines and items apart as I always remember to reassemble them correctly. I would really like to get apprenticed or have on the job training as it would really help build up my experience and knowledge. I live in Bedford, Bedfordshire at the moment and I am willing to travel up to 2 hours away via train.

Please let me know if I seem like I could be a good candidate for your shop/ possibly an interview.


----------

